# My BS300



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just purchased and received my Aquadive BS300 and it's nothing short of amazing. 3000 meters of goodness. The fit and finish is on par with my Omega POC 9300. 

Great lumed bezel and the ISO is killer as usual. This will dethrone the 9300 for some time. 

The size is mammoth but then again, so am I. Fits my 7.5-7.6 inch wrist best. 

Thank y'all for reading.


----------



## mattm (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful! When did the BS300 start coming with a full lume bezel? Does anyone know if we can retrofit these onto our non-lume bezel 300s? I need one!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

That thing is a monster.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

mattm said:


> Beautiful! When did the BS300 start coming with a full lume bezel? Does anyone know if we can retrofit these onto our non-lume bezel 300s? I need one!


Matt. Contact AD directly and they will be able to provide you with the answer you are looking for. The lumed bezel is beautiful and I do thank you for you comment(s).


----------



## bryann (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi ariel,

Congrats on that amazing timepiece my friend and wear it in good health, it really fits your wrist like a clove;-),.....i am really drooling right now.

Bryan


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Huge congrats Ariel....that lumed bezel is very nice:-!

I'm sure Aquadive will receive lot of emails...inquiring about retro fitting......including my self:-d

Enjoy that BAD BOY...it's an awesome diver!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

looks great 

hey 

mine is number 4 of the Limited Editions 

my script on my BS 300 is quite small and that is okay 
i see yours is large and so is Shannons


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

mattm said:


> Beautiful! When did the BS300 start coming with a full lume bezel? Does anyone know if we can retrofit these onto our non-lume bezel 300s? I need one!


I agree, these Aquadive watches needs to have the full lume bezel.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

jdmfetish said:


> looks great
> 
> hey
> 
> ...


Looks like the newer dials have larger print on the lower part of the dial..."BATHYSCAPHE 300" ...I think it is a different font as well. I noticed this on the brown dials.
"Aquadive" appears to be the same on both my dials.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Simply Superb Ariel!
I love it!
You got some killer pieces brother. You are making me envious.
Great watch, for a great man!

~Dave


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking good, Ariel. The watch fits you perfect. This boy is a fat stack. Wear it well and enjoy. Well done!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks all...


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice... Perfect size.
I like the updated bezel and new font..... has it got the new Intel chip too? :think:


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not one that is into "lume" but that is one cool looking bezel and watch. Congrats on your new BS300 and enjoy. Now you have to get that beauty on an orange Iso.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats Ariel!

I simply must have this watch!!!! How much extra is the lumed bezel?

Is it possible to see wrist shots of both your 100 & 300 in one thread, for comparison purposes?

Thanks!

Hoppy


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

A Killer !!!! ... Without a doubt ... 
Congratulations my friend ...


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> Congrats Ariel!
> 
> I simply must have this watch!!!! How much extra is the lumed bezel?
> 
> ...


Here is just a teaser... Remember pics can be deceiving! I have a 7.5 wrist.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks Ariel, I'm in!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks Ariel, I'm in!


So do we have an ETA?


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> FedEx only shows "tracking information received" but shows no progress- and it's been this way all day. I emailed "info" (Rick?) to see if it actually went out or not, but no answer yet. I'm guessing I'll see it Monday or Tuesday. Can't wait!
> 
> Thanks again for your help Brother!


Glad I could help. I'll let you know if I hear anything...


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations on the BS300 Ariel, looks incredible 

The bezel lume looks very cool


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Ariel for the really nice pictures,that lumed bezel just put it over the top!!!! Now if I can get the wife out of my wallet long enough to let AquaDive in!!!! You AquaDiver people are killing me!

Thanks Again,

Ren


----------

